
Fraternity of the Wired Works in the Wee Hours - donohoe
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/26/technology/26night.html?_r=1&src=twr
======
zkarcher
I suddenly feel less alone in the world.

Does anyone know if such a group exists in Portland, Oregon? If not, I might
have to start one. I do all of my creative hacking between 10pm and 4am, I've
always been this way, and I'm starting to believe that I will never break this
habit. (I'm 35 years old.)

------
petercooper
Wow, I now hate where I live 74% more than I did yesterday.

------
sabj
Whoa, whoa.

"In New York, roughly two dozen people armed with laptops and __caffeinated
beverages __assemble each week on the top floor of an office building in
Chinatown and hunker down for a night of work."

Who needs caffeine to function at 4am?

